# Steelseries 5h v2 Headset - Left ear died?



## gigglingHyena (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey!

I've used this headset for a few months now. Never dropped it onto the floor, or raged at it in any way. I was just browsing these forums a bit, and then all of a sudden, the music in the left ear just died away. Then it came back. Then it went away again. And then it came back, and now it's gone.

Why might this be happening? Any idea how I can fix it? (Just tried a System Restore to three days back, it didn't help anything.)


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds a lot like a classic case of a frayed cable. Try and find out what happens when you wiggle certain parts of the cable, and see where the break might be - You might be able to repair it, or get someone you know to repair it. Usually, though, these things happen at either end of the cable if there hasn't been significant wear on it, rather than in the midpoints.

Unless, of course, the left channel is also gone for your speakers/other headphones?


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 13, 2009)

Broken cable, it seems. Or fried, I'm not sure. But the sound pops on and off when I move a certain part of it. I don't think I'm capable of fixing it, and I doubt that the store managers will starts cutting the cable open, either. Any idea what I should do? Or, in the worst case, do you know of any good headsets, this one aside?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2009)

If you know someone who knows how to repair these kinds of things (if it's up near either end, it should be relatively simple), then you can probably get them to fix it. Aside from that, if you're not able to do it, then you could try taping the cord in a certain position until you can - Or until you get another headset.

As far as other headsets goes, there's a thread on _headphones_ currently on-going, but that's for headphones only. I know that Plantronics makes a good headset, as does Logitech (though the headphone portion is hit or miss in terms of sound quality depending on the model (USB 350 is trash)). Do stay away from Razer, since their headsets tend to be quite prone to that sort of thing and of low build quality.


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 13, 2009)

Alrighty. Thanks for the support, then! I don't think my headset's fixable. The problem's like in the middle of the cable.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, it's still possible, just you'd end up with a frankencable, or replacing the cable altogether. I guess it depends on how much you value the headset and whether or not you're more adverse to just buying a new one.


----------



## Shino (Jul 14, 2009)

gigglingHyena said:


> Broken cable, it seems. Or fried, I'm not sure. But the sound pops on and off when I move a certain part of it.


 Very, _very_ common problem among headphones of all types. Especially those with cords that are extra short (since they're being pulled taut all the time).

If it's still within the return period, get another pair. If not, it's time to buy a new pair.

Good luck.


----------

